# Jonathan - question about PC when you did not get PCD



## mattinfll (Oct 5, 2010)

Jonathan - 

I took delivery of my 1 convertible almost a year ago. I want to take advantage of the one year you have to experience the delivery experience (minus the actual delivery). My sales advisor had me call, and they told me available dates and said it was $149 for the tour and a couple of hours of driving. My dealer had said this program was $495. Am I missing something? 

Thanks!

Matt


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Matt,

There are two different programs. One offered through the Performance Driving School (The Ultimate BMW Experience - $150) and one offered through us (The BMW 101 Experience - $495).

If the dealer had already purchased the BMW 101 program for you and you received an email stating that, you just need to reply to that email to schedule. We unfortunately don't have a call center or the office staff to handle that over the phone.

Biggest differences in the two programs are:

- BMW 101 includes hotel & meals.
- BMW 101 price is for Owner & 1 guest (UBE is per person).
- BMW 101 includes vehicle overview if needed & scheduled.
- BMW 101 driving is done in a vehicle similar to what you purchased and includes a handling course, ABS braking exercise, skid pad traction control demonstration & off road drive in an SAV.
- The Ultimate BMW Experience driving allows you to drive several different BMW's on a large autocross and take a SAV on the off road course.

Hope that helps clarify the difference in the 2 programs. If you have any other questions, let me know.


----------



## Stlcity (Oct 16, 2011)

Jonathan, BMW 101 sounds like PCD but without the delivery? These programs are available for 1yr after the car is purchased? Thanks


----------



## mattinfll (Oct 5, 2010)

Stlcity - I asked your question a year ago, and yes it is basically the delivery experience without an actual delivery and you have one year to do it. I never knew it had its own name (BMW 101) until I asked my question.


----------



## Stlcity (Oct 16, 2011)

mattinfll said:


> Stlcity - I asked your question a year ago, and yes it is basically the delivery experience without an actual delivery and you have one year to do it. I never knew it had its own name (BMW 101) until I asked my question.


Thanks..does scheduling have to go thru the dealer or customer can call to schedule? Thanks in advance for the replies.

Might land up doing it in spring 2012, as I missed the oppurtunity to do the PCD...


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

To clarify... the dealer has to submit and pay for the BMW 101. Once we process that request, you have 1 year from that date to participate (not the date the vehicle was purchased).


----------



## mattinfll (Oct 5, 2010)

Jonathan - I booked the UBE for Nov 18. It's a shame I won't get the more extensive driving experience, but it was going to be a hassle working with my SA to figure out if I could still do 101. I'll plan better when I order my next BMW  

I've got good friends in the mountains about an hour north of Greer, so it will be a nice weekend away.

Thanks for your help, as always.

Matt


----------



## Brutus1 (Jan 23, 2011)

I-Won-Today said:


> To clarify... the dealer has to submit and pay for the BMW 101. Once we process that request, you have 1 year from that date to participate (not the date the vehicle was purchased).


Interesting- this is the first time I have heard the the dealer foots the bill, but I feel sure it really came out of my pocket. All this time I assumed it was on BMW.


----------

